# Lionfish getting eaten



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Made it out to do some more lionfish hunting this past weekend with Scott, Scott and Mark. Little bumpy and overcast but still a great day with great viz. ended up with 118 on the day and some good video of some of the lionfish getting torn up by the triggers and snapper.





If the youtube link doesnt work, try this link: https://vimeo.com/77460062




.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Good Job !!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That was bad ass,, cool video..


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep it up!!! Good video


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome job ! You started a feeding frenzy. Thanks for posting that cool video.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Cool, now we need the ability, of your ability, to sell then to resturants, so they can serve them.*


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool Alex! 
That was some NICE water! I love it when you can see ripples on the surface from 90' down :thumbsup:
We need to make it over you way soon.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video!!!........Way to give them Triggers and Snapper a taste for Lionfish!!!


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Very cool Alex!
> That was some NICE water! I love it when you can see ripples on the surface from 90' down :thumbsup:
> We need to make it over you way soon.


Water isnt that nice over here haha. You guys pick a time and come over. Im good year round.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*video is blocked?*

Looks like copyright issues.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like Sony(RHCP's label) blocked it.


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Weird how it does that sometimes. Ill post a Vimeo link in about an hour when it uploads.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

boatnbob said:


> Looks like copyright issues.


Plays fine for me.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Played just now for me, great video Alex, really wish I could have been there...


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

In the future, How can I add music and not run into copyright stuff?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I am and I am sure others are hoping that game fish are finally figuring out that LF are a good and easy prey.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

It will play on my browser on the laptop, but not on my phone, weird.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

that is so awesome!!!!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

afogg said:


> In the future, How can I add music and not run into copyright stuff?


find a list of songs that the artists don't mind you using there songs in videos. most of the really popular songs have copyright issues on them because the artists want a share of anything that makes money for using their song


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Makes sense. Ill try and branch out from the radio haha


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a shame the Triggers and Snapper won't touch the Lionfish until they are wounded or dead. Mother nature at her best. I was in Key West two years ago and would stick a lionfish with my pole spear and hold them up in the water and pull them off. The Mutton Snapper would swim over and take the whole dead Lion head first and swallow it whole. None would get near to them if they were alive.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome video! It's great to see the native species tearing into the lionfish. Thanks for posting the vid! Great job on the slaying! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice video dude!
One time we were diving the timber holes and shooting lionfish, it was all we could do to get the lionfish in our bag before the triggerfish stole them.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

good idea, we will be doing that from now on.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Kill and release! Love it and love triggers


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Great video! They are feeding lionfish to sharks in the caribbean to see if they will acquire the taste and start tearing them up.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

That's awesome to bad you have to kill them for them before they start eatting


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video. That water clarity looks amazing.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice job. So much for the state's theory that Red Snapper are nearly extinct.


----------

